# Best Days to take clomid



## babymojo2

Hi I'm starting clomid again this month. I took it last month days 5-9 with no success she got me this morning! My cycle was 35 days I think b/c of the clomid. Does anyone have any success stories on the best days to take clomid? Ugh so disappointed!


----------



## seoj

I'm sorry it didn't work last cycle hun... stupid witch!!! Have to talked to a Fertility Specialist yet? My hubby and I just had our first appt with one and we were told if it doesn't happen this cycle- then I'll start clomid with IUI next month... I guess clomid along with IUI give you a better chance to get those "swimmers" where they need to be as clomid can cause a barrier to form at your cervix. But I was told that I would take it on CD 5-9, so sounds like you have the right days. 

Best of luck hun!!!


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi there, I am on my 2nd round of Clomid and take it on day 2-6 of my cycle, I think it depends what your cycle length is usually?...My cycles have become shorter and were between 27 - 23 in total, clomid helps me get a regular 28 day, Ovulating on Cd14 and LP of 13-14 days too......I dont think there is any right or wrong days to take it........I am really hoping this is the month, I also know clomid does cause hostile CM, so I will be taking Preseed this month to help the swimmers along........

I really hope Clomid works for you, good luck in getting your BFP!:flower:


----------



## Rowan75

I took clomid CD2-6 and ovd both times on CD14 which was fab! I took clomid at night as well so I got most of my hot flushes during the night :) 

fingers crossed for you


----------



## babymojo2

the which got me again :( I start round 3 of clomid tomoro! I hope this is the month! DH is giving up coffee for us ahahaha not sure if this good or bad and I'm going to try to eat healthier and RELAX ugh that's not going to be easy for me!! hope all of you had bfp's this month!! xo


----------



## seoj

So sorry the witch got ya hun... fingers crossed THIS is your month. 

By any chance, have you discussed IUI with your doc yet? It really does up your odds of conceiving while on Clomid... per our FS. This is why we are doing both. Maybe something to consider? 

Best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## princessjulia

babymojo2 said:


> the which got me again :( I start round 3 of clomid tomoro! I hope this is the month! DH is giving up coffee for us ahahaha not sure if this good or bad and I'm going to try to eat healthier and RELAX ugh that's not going to be easy for me!! hope all of you had bfp's this month!! xo

good luck i got pregnant on 3rd cycle clomid dr sed wiv sum ladies it can take couple mths 2 work in yr system i presently on 1st cycle this time let me know how you get on


----------



## princessjulia

i take clomid on days 2-6 of cycle i usually ov on day 11 or 12 have scan to see folicle sizes then pregnyl in jection if sizes r good


----------



## FBbaby

I normally ovulate on cd11 or 12 too with the help of vitex, was hoping clomid would push this a bit further. Well, it didn't! I took it cd2-6, went for the scan cd9, and was shocked to be told that I had a huge follicle just about to be released, and only a couple of other in the other ovaries that were way too small to be released at any time. I indeed ovulated the following day. Couldn't believe it. I was going to bin it, but then decided I give it a try taking it cd5-9. If that gets to ovulate early again, it is definitely going into the bin!


----------



## princessjulia

do u have scans wat size was yr folicle


----------



## CedarWood

I may be wrong but think 3-7 is for more follies and 5-9 is for one but better quality folly.


----------



## Kiki09

I take it on cd2 - cd6, did get pregnant on this but sadly ended in mmc.

I was referred to a fertility specialist and have just started taking it again, cd2 -cd6, i used to take it at night but he told me to take it in the morning, i was scanned at cd12 had 2 large follicles measuring 25mm and 24 mm one on each ovary and some smaller ones half the size, I ov'd on cd16.. now waiting to see what happens! hate the 2ww :(


----------



## princessjulia

those folicle sizes r really good i hope its yr mth


----------



## flibbrtygibbt

my doc has me taking it starting cd 3
It CAN cause a longer cycle for some women because it helps develop the eggs!
Good luck!


----------

